# No Longer a TiVo Customer, what can I do to use my TiVo?



## davidvoy (Oct 21, 2009)

I have switched to Dish Network Sattelite TV and no longer have Cable TV, so my TiVO HD sits doing nothing. I finally canceled my monthly TiVo access as well. 

What can i do to still take advantage of my tivo, anything i can do to HACK it 
to open up features or use it in any way?


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

The only thing you can do with it is watch TV from your antenna. I think you may still be able to download the program guide, but that's about it. You won't be able to use any Tivo features, like recording, without a Tivo subscription.


----------



## davidvoy (Oct 21, 2009)

mr.unnatural said:


> The only thing you can do with it is watch TV from your antenna. I think you may still be able to download the program guide, but that's about it. You won't be able to use any Tivo features, like recording, without a Tivo subscription.


hmmm, i dont even think the guide works without a subscription.

I was hoping there may be a hack out there to totally use TiVo in any way , without having to subscribe.

I have installed a 1TB Hard drive, i guess i may just pull the drive and use it on my iMac.

Just wish someone had some cool HACK.


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

No program guide either. Of course that requires connecting to the service for guide updates. Apparently, a check of the subscription status is one of the first things done when the Tivo connects to the mothership. 

No subscription, means no program guide updates. With no subscription, all you can do is watch live tv(cable, ota), including fast forwarding and/or rewinding(pausing also) whatever is in the 30 minute buffer. 

You will get a channel banner, displaying the channel name/number, but that's all. No program info.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Theft of service hacks are not allowed to be discussed on this site, and are obviously up to your own morals.

There are lots of threads which discuss what an unsubbed TiVo can provide.

I would sell it.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

davidvoy said:


> I have switched to Dish Network Sattelite TV and no longer have Cable TV, so my TiVO HD sits doing nothing. I finally canceled my monthly TiVo access as well.
> 
> What can i do to still take advantage of my tivo, anything i can do to HACK it
> to open up features or use it in any way?


Last time I used Dish Network you could delete locals and receive a $5/mo credit. If you get good OTA reception you could resub your TiVo and use it for OTA. Other than that there are not many uses for an unsubbed TiVo HD.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

Years ago there was a "guy" that could modify the series 1 TiVo to function like a VCR. His mod/hack would get rid of the nag screens and allow time and channel recording, like a VCR.
There is no play list info beyond the date/time stamp.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

I am using an unsubbed TiVoHD and two TiVoHDs with lifetime. Unsubscribed it provides 30 minute buffer and dual tuners with no program guide or program information. Any programs recorded when it was operating with service can still be played. I am not aware of anything else that can be done with it.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Teeps said:


> Years ago there was a "guy" that could modify the series 1 TiVo to function like a VCR. His mod/hack would get rid of the nag screens and allow time and channel recording, like a VCR.
> There is no play list info beyond the date/time stamp.


The only "hack" required to use an older S1 Tivo is to use one of the original OS versions that came with it (v 1.3, IIRC). There is no actual hacking involved.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

mr.unnatural said:


> The only "hack" required to use an older S1 Tivo is to use one of the original OS versions that came with it (v 1.3, IIRC). There is no actual hacking involved.


The way I read it somewhere you didn't have to use the older version of the software, but you had to have a unit that was made back when that was the current version.

I think it's another one of those "grandfathered because they didn't word something quite carefully enough to begin with" situations.

I've also read that you have to have a unit manufactured before October 2000 to use it manually, or to get TiVo customer service to send something down the line that flips a bit that lets it do that (but still call in to set the clock).


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

atmuscarella said:


> Last time I used Dish Network you could delete locals and receive a $5/mo credit.


They no longer let you do that if you already have them...


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

Maybe put it in your closet for when you come back to TiVo so you dont have to shell out money to get a new one.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

dishrich said:


> They no longer let you do that if you already have them...


 . . . if it is a package that already includes the locals in the price, which is most of the FREE promotional packages. If one owns the equipment, one could still have locals as an option.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

davidvoy said:


> hmmm, i dont even think the guide works without a subscription.
> 
> I was hoping there may be a hack out there to totally use TiVo in any way , without having to subscribe.
> 
> ...


That would be nice. The Vulkano supplies an EPG at no cost. A hack should be possible for old TiVos.


----------



## JLGomez2667 (Apr 16, 2018)

Chris Gerhard said:


> I am using an unsubbed TiVoHD and two TiVoHDs with lifetime. Unsubscribed it provides 30 minute buffer and dual tuners with no program guide or program information. Any programs recorded when it was operating with service can still be played. I am not aware of anything else that can be done with it.


Do you get any kind of nag screen telling you to subscribe.. I just want to use a tivo romaio to get my off air channels and use it as a tuner.. will i get annoying popups..


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

JLGomez2667 said:


> Do you get any kind of nag screen telling you to subscribe.. I just want to use a tivo romaio to get my off air channels and use it as a tuner.. will i get annoying popups..


I don't use an unsubscribed TiVo any longer, I am not sure how any models would work today but I suspect the Roamio won't be of much use without a subscription. At the time of the my post, the TiVoHD was able to do what I described with a minimum of annoyances, I think none. Hopefully someone can describe how the Roamio without subscription would act.


----------



## Anotherpyr (May 6, 2015)

Does lack of a subscription disable the apps?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Anotherpyr said:


> Does lack of a subscription disable the apps?


Yes.

Scott


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

JLGomez2667 said:


> Do you get any kind of nag screen telling you to subscribe.. I just want to use a tivo romaio to get my off air channels and use it as a tuner.. will i get annoying popups..


No idea on a Roamio but I'm pretty sure I recall the older models popping up nags regarding guide data.

Scott


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Chris Gerhard said:


> I don't use an unsubscribed TiVo any longer, I am not sure how any models would work today but I suspect the Roamio won't be of much use without a subscription. At the time of the my post, the TiVoHD was able to do what I described with a minimum of annoyances, I think none. Hopefully someone can describe how the Roamio without subscription would act.


Most TVs have a built-in over the air tuner which will provide limited guide information and no nag screens.


----------

